# This week's haul... Acesfull stlye.



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Why you only see 7 Padilla 1948 Torpedos instead of 10 in the picture above... Cigarbid is sending me 3 replacement cigars.. should be here tomorrow...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I lol'd at the title. Awesome pickups. Seriously swooning at those Magistri over here.

edit - not the typo


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW that is a huge score


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice haul! I'm sure those Padilla could still be smokeable if you use some fruit pectin on the wrappers. I hear about it all the time in other posts...but I've never tried it. I need to though, I have a cigar or two that part of the wrapper is becoming unraveled.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I think i found my new bestest friend.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh man, you know you have a problem eh?


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

again, I'm just drooling at your haul, very nice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow some great smokes there


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Almost forgot....om nom nom om nom nom nom nom om.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Almost forgot....om nom nom om nom nom nom nom om.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

DAMN!!! sweet!!!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Ahh, the 5 Vegas cask. I've always wondered how those are.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nick Good god man,
awesome !

your collection a 18 wheeler
my collection in compression 
A hot wheel 
no check that 
a micro machine

8)


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great haul, thanks for the pics.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm with Tarks, you may have a problem. But what a problem to have!:rotfl:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

you gotta do a review on the vegas cask!

very intereted in those. i'll be watching if ya don't care to throw up a review.


----------



## Toulouse (Apr 22, 2009)

SWEET!

Nice haul ... those Padilla Habanos look yummy. Good thing I don't have your home address, I'd be mapquesting a route to pay you a visit.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

cp478 said:


> you gotta do a review on the vegas cask!
> 
> very intereted in those. i'll be watching if ya don't care to throw up a review.


Already did.. here ya go..

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/251831-5-vegas-cask-strength-ii.html


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanx ace


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

cp478 said:


> thanx ace


 nice review, i definately have to try these.
so far i love everything from them.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

You are ca-razy, I would say you will never smoke all of your cigars in a lifetime.... Except I have seen you post all the cigars you smoke in a day on the What are you Smoking Now? thread... 
Nice haul!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice pickups, thanks for sharing. Too bad on the damages, glad to see cigarbid is taking care of you.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I did get the 3 replacement torps in from Cbid today and they look good and are resting with their brothers till their time comes


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

wow...and I just saw pictures of your stash.


----------

